# kingsbarn equestrian in administration?



## r055 (15 February 2009)

have any of you central Scotland riders heard anything about Kingsbarn closing down?

Heard this today - quite scary if true...

R


----------



## scotsmare (16 February 2009)

There was a post about this in NL.  It appears it is true.


----------



## lynspop (16 February 2009)

cant confirm if its true, but it wouldnt surprise me if it was. After the initial opening where things seemed to be ok, the place went downhill very quickly im led to believe with almost all their qualified members of staff leaving and very young, unqualified people taking over.
I have not heard good things about the place lately, which is a real shame as so much investment went into it.


----------



## summer03 (16 February 2009)

Hi unfortunately I was told 1st hand from owner yesterday that the addministrators had been called in on Friday.


----------



## scotlass (17 February 2009)

It appears all the worst fears are confirmed -

www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/scotland/article5748259.ece 

OMG!!!


----------



## coco7 (17 February 2009)

Let's all take a moment to consider the future of some of the members of staff whom have put their hearts and souls into trying to make something of KB equestrian centre and also think about the young girls who have lived in a static caravan on the yard, what about their future?  Also Yvonne McFarlane the Chief Coach whom I have nothing but admoration  for she has tried to make a go of this place from the start and after nothing but bad luck and knock after knock, lets not forget them!


----------



## r055 (17 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Let's all take a moment to consider the future of some of the members of staff whom have put their hearts and souls into trying to make something of KB equestrian centre and also think about the young girls who have lived in a static caravan on the yard, what about their future?  Also Yvonne McFarlane the Chief Coach whom I have nothing but admoration  for she has tried to make a go of this place from the start and after nothing but bad luck and knock after knock, lets not forget them! 

[/ QUOTE ]

agree...
I find that too many people are quick to jump on the bandwagon to knock a yard's reputation with no prior knowledge of the people or place involved other than people's opinions.

sad news


----------



## hellybelly6 (17 February 2009)

Its very sad news a big blow for scottish equestrianism


----------



## scotsmare (17 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Let's all take a moment to consider the future of some of the members of staff whom have put their hearts and souls into trying to make something of KB equestrian centre and also think about the young girls who have lived in a static caravan on the yard, what about their future?  Also Yvonne McFarlane the Chief Coach whom I have nothing but admoration  for she has tried to make a go of this place from the start and after nothing but bad luck and knock after knock, lets not forget them! 

[/ QUOTE ]

agree...
I find that too many people are quick to jump on the bandwagon to knock a yard's reputation with no prior knowledge of the people or place involved other than people's opinions.

sad news






[/ QUOTE ]

I agree that it is sad news for everyone involved, staff, liveries, riding school clients and the owners.  BUT, I don't think that anything that was said either in this thread, or the one in NL was particularly bitchy towards any of them.


----------



## Bosworth (17 February 2009)

http://www.theherald.co.uk/news/news/dis..._an_old_git.php

do you reckon ED has any chance whatsoever of getting any money - what brilliant timing!!!


----------



## scotlass (18 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
http://www.theherald.co.uk/news/news/dis..._an_old_git.php

do you reckon ED has any chance whatsoever of getting any money - what brilliant timing!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]


Crikey, didn't realise this was taking place this week.   So probably no, think he has little chance, although is he taking the equestrian centre, or the owner specifically, to court?


----------



## Happy Horse (18 February 2009)

What a shame - the website looks fantastic.


----------



## MagicMelon (19 February 2009)

Oh dear, such a shame. I havent been to Kingsbarn as its a bit far away from me but it looks to be a wonderful facility and us up here in Scotland seem to have such few decent competition venues nowadays 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Shame about Ernest, thing is that he is quite a character - he was known for upsetting a few people in lessons when he used to train up here purely because he would yell. I thought he was brilliant however!


----------



## coco7 (19 February 2009)

Totally agree, its upsetting that such an organisation has came to tumble weed blowing in the wind in 6 mnths time, I for one is very upset about this tragic news and when I mentioned it to friends and collegues they too were shocked, what chance have you got when a 5* venue is shutting down, with regards to ED he needs to take a step back and have a good look at what he got as PERKS of being in charge of a 5* yard.


----------



## missleeder (20 February 2009)

what a shame! ive been going there weekly now since last year and done a couple of competitions too (on the riding school horses) Yvonne McFarlane is a brilliant teacher and the horses are pretty decent too. Im not sure that I will find such a decent venue in this area now, but seeing as I was made redundant myself on monday that may now be immaterial...


----------



## Cross-Country(L) (28 December 2010)

never been here but nooo, this centre can't close down its beautiful it would be such a waste of a beautiful riding centre


----------



## Chestnuttymare (28 December 2010)

that was feb 09


----------



## Ashf (28 December 2010)

If the facility is in the hands of the administrators, they will attempt to sell it on as a going concern (which will suit an investor as they will/should get it for a song). It looks like a lot of money has been put into the structure, and this could well be the reason for the administrators being called in (no working capital left, or sufficiently funded in the first place to cover the initial loss making period from start up so the owners end up ducking and diving to keep the wolf from the door).

I must say, that whilst there is 165 stables for livery, the site only offers 40 acres of paddocks - if it ever got to capacity, it must have been very crowded and reliant on an awful lot of bought in forage.

Shame, it looks like a good facility.


----------



## Chestnuttymare (29 December 2010)

this thread started in feb 09. It is a going concerm again, umless someone knows otherwise


----------



## Ashf (29 December 2010)

festnuttyfairy said:



			this thread started in feb 09. It is a going concerm again, umless someone knows otherwise
		
Click to expand...

Weird thread 

According to H&H, the place was going to be broken up in may 09 after failing to find a buyer.

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/397/282703.html


----------



## scotlass (29 December 2010)

Ashf said:



			Weird thread 

According to H&H, the place was going to be broken up in may 09 after failing to find a buyer.

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/397/282703.html

Click to expand...



Quite agree.

This thread is really old.   Unless anyone else knows differently, this centre is open and doing very well.


----------



## Shutterbug (29 December 2010)

I have 4 friends who all livery at Kingsbarn and others who regularly go there for lessons - I have not heard of any concerns since it re-opened.


----------



## Caledonia (29 December 2010)

The post restarting this thread is just advertising from a 1st time poster.......


----------



## CasbahDressage (29 December 2010)

I  though Kingsbarn was still in the hands of the Administrators and was currently being managed and run in the hope that it will be sold eventually.


----------



## Jenni_ (29 December 2010)

its open? i was up up at the dressage series etc all through the summer?


----------



## CasbahDressage (29 December 2010)

I believe it is open and being run as a going concern on behalf of the administrators who hope to find a buyer.  I googled kingsbarn and it came back with a request to the edinburgh courts from the administators requesting that the period of administration be extended until spring next year?  

Its all a bit confusing because I though it had been bought over last year!!


----------

